# Rid myself of food sensitivities with ulcer treatment



## Guest (Jul 21, 2001)

For eight years I was always sick; chronic fatigue, depression, foodsensitivities, PMS, acne, bloating and reactive diarrhea after eatingfruits, vegetables and animal protein. As a last resort I was visiting anallergist. He placed me on a bland, very restricted diet, rotating foods.I used only organic foods, and glassware or iron pots and pans. I brownbagged everywhere.One day I heard on the radio (NPR) a caller stating that she had rid herselfof food sensitivities by asking her doctor for the ulcer treatment. (H.Pylori) 10 days of antibiotics plus Pepto-Bismol and an antacid. I talkedto my doctor (an internist) and told him there was much to be gained andlittle to lose if I tried it. He agreed to prescribe me the treatment.After the treatment, all of my symptoms disappeared with the exception of atrue allergy to eggs and a certain sensitivity to beef.It has been four or five years since my initial treatment. I had to repeatthe treatment after the first two years and my doctor informed thatsometimes the ailment could recur after being abroad, due torecontamination.Additionally, I have found an all natural diet complex that is a greattreatment for constipation and aids the intestinal function. I only takeone pill a day, since I do not suffer from constipation. I take it becauseit helps keep my skin clear and my digestive tract running smoothly. It'smade by a local, small firm and its name is Body Dynamics Mega-Cleanse. Ibelieve it is advertised in the Internet. I buy it from the local supplier.My e-mail is prompted by an article in today's Dallas Morning News (thestudy by Dr. Pimentel, which I saw posted in your website.) Listening tothat radio show completely changed my life for the better. I am writing toyou with the hope that sharing my experience may bring relief to others.Sincerely,Mitzi


----------

